# Canyon fodder



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I have some canyons on my layout that need finishing. My thought was to split rocks and put them on either side of the road bed.

Well here is my first attempt at spliting rocks.


First I got a set of feathers. 15 to a set I got two sets












then I selected a rock and drilled some holes about 12 inches apart. My mistake was they were not deep enough. Then I drilled holes inbetween the others makeing them 6 inches apart

Note the hammer ontop of the rock. That is what I used to hit the feathers. 










In this picture the holes are too far apart


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ 

You need that sheriff in Az that runs the chain gangs to help you out. 

But you got a good start and they'll look real good lining your canyons. 

Randy


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

That's pretty neat, John. The first test proved quite successful.


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ,
I just read my email. Thanks for alerting me . That method of splitting stones is pretty slick. Good job. 

I look forward to seeing progress in making the canyon.

JimC.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

WHOOOOOO hoooo.. look at you, you rock splittin' son-uv-a-gun...


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

*That's darn neat.. and no blasting matieral out of the county.. 
Now guess i have to get my set of feathers out that was given to me from my Dad before he passed away and see what i can do with some of my bolders we hauled in yr's. ago.
Question J.J. 
How long where your bits & Bit size for your hammer drill? 
Feathers set I have only has four tapered wedges in it.. 
What are the two side pc for? Do you make a hole and insert one on each side and then drive the tapered in to them after i get the hole larger??
Not sure four tapered wedges are enougth for a bolder 4 X 3 X 3 foot long??
Darn I may have to just insert blasting cap in the holes lot easer than trying to drill a bunch of deep holes.*


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Slick job! 
Now comes the fun part of moving and planting them. 
I think I'd set the smaller one deeper in the ground so it looks like it slid off and left a gap wide enough for your trains... 

More pics! 

John


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Pretty damn cool JJ....never seen those tools before.


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

Never seen that before; look like fun! I probably would have just heated up the rocks and then doused with ice water, but the split would have been unpredictable.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Mike Reilley on 19 Apr 2010 12:08 PM 
Pretty damn cool JJ....never seen those tools before. 

You need to watch "This Old House" and "New Yankee Workshop" more often!


----------



## CCSII (Jan 3, 2008)

You also need to change your name for this forum to "John Henry."


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

I had both my front and rear yard landscaped about 16-18 years ago using some boulders similar to JJ's. The crew used feathers like JJ found. I was impressed at how well they worked!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

In one of the photos you will see a Milwalkee Roto hamer Drill on the ground. The thickness at the point of the wedge may vary 

The Wedge should be about 50% sticking out of the hole. 

I drilled a 1/2 inch hole about 3 or 4 inches into the rock. I set the feathers in and then inserted the wedge. Make sure it is pointing the way you want to spilt the rock. So if you line of holes is runing north and south You want the wings of the feathers feathers on the East and west side of the hole. The presure form the wedge should be east and west also. Then smack the wedges with a mall like I have.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Semper Vaporo on 19 Apr 2010 12:32 PM 
Posted By Mike Reilley on 19 Apr 2010 12:08 PM 
Pretty damn cool JJ....never seen those tools before. 

You need to watch "This Old House" and "New Yankee Workshop" more often! 

Awaaaaa Shucks Sempie.







You gave away the source of all my vast knowledge







Those sure were some informative Programs









I never could stand Bob Vilia.







When I watched his programs I kept a 5 gal bucket next to my chair incase I needed to Hurle


----------

